# VW Canada Trim Changes



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Posted from CanadianDriver.ca (http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/070829-1.htm)
"_Volkswagen Canada to offer more value, features in 2008 models 
Ajax, Ontario - Volkswagen Canada has announced that its 2008 product portfolio has been "fine-tuned" to offer an even higher level of standard features, including more horsepower and new packages. 
The 2008 Rabbit and Jetta 2.5-litre models now produce 170 hp and 177 lb-ft of torque, up from 150 and 170 respectively; the entry-level Rabbit, now called Trendline, starts at $20,175. The Jetta Trendline, formerly called the Value Edition, receives new 16-inch wheels but maintains its 2007 base price of $23,475. 
The New Beetle coupe and convertible entry models are also named Trendline, and receive new alloy wheels, while the GTI and GLI models, priced at $29,575 and $32,175 respectively, gain standard dual-zone automatic climate control and new 17-inch alloy wheel designs. 
The Passat entry level model is also renamed Trendline and receives standard alloy wheels and twelve-way power seat. The Passat line-up receives several updates, including the 3.6-litre engine mated exclusively to a standard 4Motion all-wheel drive system. 
The Eos convertible entry level is renamed Trendline, and the Comfortline package replaces the Sport Leather package and adds SIRIUS satellite radio, while the 2008 Touareg 2, available since July, receives new styling and interior enhancements, and has a starting price of $49,975 for the V6, which is $1,500 under the base 2007 model. _"
Looks like the Eos, for now in Canada, will get nothing more than a trim name change, with the addition of Sirius on the Comfortline. No new wheels or more std. features in the base/Trendline model have been announced...too bad! No std. HP upgrade for the 2.0T to 227 HP?


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Posted from CanadianDriver.ca (http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/070829-1.htm)
" . . .The Eos convertible entry level is renamed Trendline, and the Comfortline package replaces the Sport Leather package and adds SIRIUS satellite radio . . ."
Looks like the Eos, for now in Canada, will get nothing more than a trim name change, with the addition of Sirius on the Comfortline. No new wheels or more std. features in the base/Trendline model have been announced...too bad! No std. HP upgrade for the 2.0T to 227 HP?


But it makes it sound like the sport package is available on the 2.0. There is no mention of the 2008 Lux model or options that changed on the 3.2. Guess it is quite different for the Canada market.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (shorenuf)*

We don't get the 3.2 here in Canada. For 2007, we only had a Sport Leather pkg, no Lux. We definitely don't have as many choices as the US. Pricing is also not as good here.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*

I stopped into the dealership about a month ago and the manager confirmed that there were very few changes on the 2008 EOS for Canada.
Addition of Sirius radio, but still no dynaudio offered.
I inquired about the shift paddles for the tiptronic on the DSG. The manager seemed to think they would be offered because his spec sheet was showing Multi Function Steering Wheel, but there was no specific mention of the shift paddles.
I have downloaded the 2008 Eos spec sheet from our lease company website, and shift paddles are *not* identified as part of the tiptronic feature (ie. tiptronic shifting available only via the console shifter)
I will try to scan and post the specs later tonight if time permits.
Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

Every part of the world gets DynAudio excpt Canada? That Sucks!!!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_We don't get the 3.2 here in Canada. For 2007, we only had a Sport Leather pkg, no Lux. We definitely don't have as many choices as the US. Pricing is also not as good here.

Agree we don't get all many goodies - no 3.2L, no HIDs, no wood, no DynAudio... but disagree and think pricing is very good (in Canadian context) for what we do get.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*

What's the sticker/base price in Canada? Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_
Agree we don't get all many goodies - no 3.2L, no HIDs, no wood, no DynAudio... but disagree and think pricing is very good (in Canadian context) for what we do get.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Every part of the world gets DynAudio excpt Canada? That Sucks!!!

Straight up that sucks! ........ big time.








Kevin


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_What's the sticker/base price in Canada? Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I have dated 2008MY info, so may have changed, but this is my perspective...
'07MY EOS 2.0T manual $36,990 / DSG $38,3
Options:
- Sport Leather Pkg: Leather, MFI wheel, 12 way power driver's seat, rain sensor, Climatronic, Premium 10-spkr stereo, MFI Plus $3,855
- 18" Smarkant Wheel $720
- Wind Blocker $375
- Ski Bag $250
- Park Distance Control $350
Silver Essence
Black Uni
Paprika Red (added recently? Don't remember it at launch but could be wrong)
Candy White
Eismeer Blue
'08MY $37,175 / $38,575
- Comfortline Pkg: Sport suspension, leather, pwr driver's seat, pwr lumbar for front seats, MFI steering wheel, MFI Plus, auto dimming mirror, rain sensor, Climatronic, Premium 6, Sirius w/3 mth subscription $4,300
- 18"s w/ sport suspension $720
- Wind blocker $375
- Ski Bag $350
- PDControl (requires Comfortline) $350
Silver Essence
Black 
Pap Red
Candy White
Eismeer Blue
I say well priced because here for 2008MY:
Pontiac G6 Convertible $35,995 (plus $3,430 for 3.9L Performance Pkg w/18"ers/leather/6-way pwr seat)
MX-5 Miata GT PRHT $36,695 
Volvo C70 $56,795







plus tonnes of available options (including DynAudio for $2,700, Premium with leather for $3,150, Sport Pkg $5,950, etc)
BMW 3-Series Cabrio ('07MY) $56,300
Saab 9-3 Cabrio $54,290
I think the EOS is a bar-goon! Similar pricing to the US versus competitors, except Volvo stiffs us more than you.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 2:36 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*

I agree - compared to the competition here, it is fairly priced. However, factoring in the exchange rate, and the fact that the Turbo model in the US costs about the same as our Trendline version, but has more features - dollar per feature, our value isn't as good as the US. 
But, that's assuming one agrees that our pricing should mirror the US. The flip side is that the manufacturers will charge what the market will bear and right now, Canadians are willing to pay the extra compared to the US. 
Kevin - are you sure it now starts at $33 800 for 2008 instead of $36 900 like last year? If so, that's a huge price drop for one year.

_Modified by ashbinder at 3:37 PM 8-29-2007_



_Modified by ashbinder at 3:39 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_ 
Kevin - are you sure it now starts at $33 800 for 2008 instead of $36 900 like last year? If so, that's a huge price drop for one year. 

Looking, invoice is around $33,4... maybe that's the pricing you received? If I could have gotten an Eos for invoice last year I wouldn't be so envious of all you folks










_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 2:40 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*

The invoice price off CarCostCanada for a 2007 base Eos is $34 557, from what I have. Is your figure from APA?
As for getting it at invoice - that's going to be tough in the West. Maybe the East (Ontario, etc.) would be easier on pricing...?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_The invoice price off CarCostCanada for a 2007 base Eos is $34 557, from what I have. Is your figure from APA?
As for getting it at invoice - that's going to be tough in the West. Maybe the East (Ontario, etc.) would be easier on pricing...?

My appologies to everyone, I was looking at Manufactures Invoice pricing. So there's a little bonus for you.
I have deleted the original post to avoid further confusion.
Base Vehicle price is $37,175.00 according to the info I have.
*See post below for Spec Sheets and Pricing Info*
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Here are the 2008 Eos specs and pricing as supplied by the lease company I work with. Specs and pricing generally mirror manufactures MSRP, however, there can be errors or ommissions. Also, pricing is subject to change without notice.
For comparison, I priced out an 08 exactly the same as my 07. Including all dealer add ons etc., but before taxes, it priced out $1360.00 higher than 07 pricing. (a little disappointing considering the strength of our dollar)
Also, I have looked these spec sheets over pretty closely, and I would guess that the Canadian Spec will not have the shift paddles this year. We will have to wait 'til they hit the showrooms to be sure, but my money is on no paddles.
The wheel package now includes sport suspension, and it would appear that the Comfortline package also has sport suspension this year. As opposed to last years Sport Leather package having Lux suspension.
*Note:* SirAQUAMAN64 had it correct
















































Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 6:13 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*

To my fellow Canadians, do like me and get yourself a better equiped and lower priced EOS from the States. 
I picked up a 2007 Island gray (not available in Canada so it's unique) with only 5000 miles. It has the luxury package, wood trim, Dynaudio, Sirius sat radio, wind blocker, ipod package and black leather interior. 
I got it for only 30k usd but with our excellent exchage rate I saved a bundle.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (boxster986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster986* »_To my fellow Canadians, do like me and get yourself a better equiped and lower priced EOS from the States. 
I picked up a 2007 Island gray (not available in Canada so it's unique) with only 5000 miles. It has the luxury package, wood trim, Dynaudio, Sirius sat radio, wind blocker, ipod package and black leather interior. 
I got it for only 30k usd but with our excellent exchage rate I saved a bundle.

Hi Bob,
Did you have any problems importing it into Canada? There was some discussion earlier about duty, and safety upgrades required to make it Transport Canada approved, cutting into the savings enough that it wasn't really worth it.
Granted, that discussion was based on new car pricing, and an $0.82 dollar.
Kevin


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

Absolutely nothing to change. The car has daytime running lights which the most important. The only other additional cost is duty because the car was not manufactured in north america. The duty is 6% which is 1800$. Considering all I got, I'm very happy with this deal!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (boxster986)*

just4fun, that's very comprehensive, thanks!
Boxster, love the colour and options on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's a hard thing to decide. There's no 0% rates on Eos in Canada anyway and if you can get what you want down south...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the good post mates. There is a lot of information here. I tewo am curious whethere people are getting bargans on the Eos in Canada yet. 
I am happy that they were made available in Canada and can live with the shorter option list.
Paul


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (boxster986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster986* »_Absolutely nothing to change. The car has daytime running lights which the most important. The only other additional cost is duty because the car was not manufactured in north america. The duty is 6% which is 1800$. Considering all I got, I'm very happy with this deal!

I'm guessing here, but I'm thinking about 16-17% premium after exchange, bank charges, duty, and inspection. Works out to be pretty reasonable, and you have a car that is unique in Canada. Good score http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_I tewo am curious whethere people are getting bargans on the Eos in Canada yet. 
Paul

I haven't heard of any real bargains yet.
This is just hearsay, but the local VW dealer told me Canada ended up with around 800 units this year, 200 more than the reported allocation of 600. (I think Grinders Canadian Sales Numbers bear this out)
He also told me the 2008 allocation was 1000 units. (we could get more again in 08??)
With more units available, maybe we will see some negotiation room. On the other hand, as the Eos gains exposure, demand may increase significantly as well.
We can only wait and see....
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 6:33 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

U.S. spec models do not have cargo tie downs.
Atleast mine doesn't.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_U.S. spec models do not have cargo tie downs.
Atleast mine doesn't.

Our 2007 doesn't have cargo tie downs that I'm aware of. Not sure if they have been added to the '08, or if if this is an error on the spec sheet.
These specs are supplied by VW, but releaed by the leasing company, I wonder if they interpreted the cargo cover to be a securement device?? 
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

Kevin,
The listing of features idicates that the car now comes with:
- "airbag occupancy sensor" --> wondering if this is PODS that we didn't get in 2007
- "2nd row sunroof: fixed glass second row sunroof with sunroof" --> wow if accurate!!!
- for interior colours, it lists "pure beige" --> wondering if this is a name change from cornsilk or if it is a different colour??
- "Check control: redundant digital speedometer" --> what's that??
So, do you think that these are typo's from the leasing company or are actual VW changes??








JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_Kevin,
The listing of features idicates that the car now comes with:
- "airbag occupancy sensor" --> wondering if this is PODS that we didn't get in 2007
- "2nd row sunroof: fixed glass second row sunroof with sunroof" --> wow if accurate!!!
- for interior colours, it lists "pure beige" --> wondering if this is a name change from cornsilk or if it is a different colour??
- "Check control: redundant digital speedometer" --> what's that??
So, do you think that these are typo's from the leasing company or are actual VW changes??








JJ



Probably a bit of both.
"airbag occupancy sensor" - Don't quote me 100% on this one, my memory isn't that great anymore. During my investigation into passenger side airbags I seem to recall either the dealer, or VW Canada, telling me that there is a passenger sensor associated with the airbag. It just functions differently than the US model. I believe the air bags have the ability to deploy at different velocities and the sensor somehow guess-timates the seat position, and adjusts the deployment velocity. Or something along those lines.
"2nd row sunroof" - Likely an inaccurate intrepretation of the rear glass roof panel.
"pure beige" - My '07 spec sheet from the same lease company refers to the color as "pure beige", so I assume no color change. I think in Canada VW refers to the color as beige, not cornsilk beige.
"redundant digital speedometer" - That one has me guessing as well. Although the way people drive here in Alberta, I think it is safe to say all speedometers are redundant







. 
Because they refer to it as a "Check Control" I wonder if it has to do with the computer monitoring the actual speed, while the speedometer indicates a lower speed than actual??
Kevin








*EDIT:* I notice it also shows "Low Tire Pressure Warning" which was also listed on the '07 spec sheet from this lease company. I suspect this is a typo again for '08.
(on a side note, I notice the '08 Dodge trucks I'm ordering at work are apparently equipped with a Tire Pressure Monitoring System for Canada this year)


_Modified by just4fun at 7:05 AM 9-4-2007_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

just4fun, you have photos of your Ram Mega Cab anywhere? Big burly beats those are!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_just4fun, you have photos of your Ram Mega Cab anywhere? Big burly beats those are!

I don't have any handy, but could get some if need be.
They are big trucks, but not really any bigger than a Ford F250 crew cab short box, or similar Chev/GM.
The interior room is phenominal.
Kevin


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I don't have any handy, but could get some if need be.
They are big trucks, but not really any bigger than a Ford F250 crew cab short box, or similar Chev/GM.
The interior room is phenominal.
Kevin









Was just curious. I share the driveway with an '06 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Sport 4X4... next one may be a Mega Cab. I like the look - badass, although I'd never get one for my personal use. I'm into small.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_
Was just curious. I share the driveway with an '06 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Sport 4X4... next one may be a Mega Cab. I like the look - badass, although I'd never get one for my personal use. I'm into small.

I hear you, I wouldn't have a vehicle this large if there wasn't a work component involved. It does however serve us well for both work, and hauling the family when a truck is needed. Most of the time we use the van or the Eos for family needs.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 10:20 AM 9-5-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 10:21 AM 9-5-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

VW of Canada finally has the 2008 Eos specs loaded. (not sure how long they've been available this is the first time I've checked in a while.)
Here are the specs as provided by VW0C.
Looks like the Comfortline package does include the steering wheel mounted paddle shifters.








































































Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

2 batteries?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (cb391)*

That's a 3.2 Configuration..... ???????


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_That's a 3.2 Configuration..... ???????

Good observation, Canada doesn't get the 3.2, so this must be a misprint.
VW of Canada, if I understand correctly, is basically a subsidiary of VW of America. They must have missed that point when transitioning the data over to Canadian Spec.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 1:47 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

A misprint or a new direction? If correct could this be coming U.S. way?Can any of our U.S. dealer members find out?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (cb391)*

If the information above is correct it also appears we will be getting power easy entry on both driver and passenger seat in 2008 ('07 was power on drivers, manual on passenger) 
I find the manual easy entry much quicker and efficient than the power version of same. It raises the question, if you upgrade the seat to power easy entry, why not just put in a full function power seat on the passenger side?
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

I stopped at the dealership today and they had an '08 Eos in the showroom. I confirm the following for the Canadian Spec 2.0T Eos.
- Does *not* have dual 6 volt batteries in the trunk. (if it has two batteries, they have found a new location for them)
- *Does* have satellite radio, *no* dynaudio.
- Does *not* have power easy entry on passenger side seat.
- *Does* have steering wheel mounted shift paddles when equipped with DSG and Comfortline package.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 1:28 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

And presumably you can confirm that whoever does QA in the VW of Canada Marketing dept needs to re-publish this document


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_And presumably you can confirm that whoever does QA in the VW of Canada Marketing dept needs to re-publish this document









Confirmed....


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin,
Did the '07 have a standard power-folding side mirror that is self-dimming as well? Mine doesn't seem to dim or power fold.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey Kevin,
Did the '07 have a standard power-folding side mirror that is self-dimming as well? Mine doesn't seem to dim or power fold.

That's a good question Mike. The '07 Spec sheet shows that the Drivers side exterior rear view mirror is power folding and self dimming. And lists it as standard equipment.
I can't say I have ever noticed mine dim, and if it power folds, I don't know how to activate this feature, so I've never tried. 
My guess is, this feature is incorrectly listed on the spec sheet.
The Sport Leather package does add a self dimming interior rear view mirror. And mine does dim.
I'll read up on in the owners manual, and check to see if I can get mine to power fold or not.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VW Canada Trim Changes (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey Kevin,
Did the '07 have a standard power-folding side mirror that is self-dimming as well? Mine doesn't seem to dim or power fold.

Checked the Owners Manual, operation of self dimming exterior mirrors is discussed, but there is a footnote "if applicable".
There is no mention of power folding mirrors in the index, or in the exterior mirror section of the manual (3.1 page 68-69)
I think it's safe to say the answer to your question is no.
Kevin


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Import from US*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster986* »_To my fellow Canadians, do like me and get yourself a better equiped and lower priced EOS from the States. 
I picked up a 2007 Island gray (not available in Canada so it's unique) with only 5000 miles. It has the luxury package, wood trim, Dynaudio, Sirius sat radio, wind blocker, ipod package and black leather interior. 
I got it for only 30k usd but with our excellent exchage rate I saved a bundle.

It's a no-brainer at the current exchange rate. Can you provide more details on the steps one should follow to import one from the US?


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Import from US (Wen2kids)*

Everything you need to know about the importation rules is here:
http://www.riv.ca/








JJ


----------



## Eismeer Blue (May 29, 2007)

I started to shop around on the internet for US dealers to see what a new Eos would cost. I contacted one dealer and they wrote me back and said "We are excited that you would like to buy a new Eos but unfortunately we can not help you. Volkswagen prohibits any U.S. VW dealer from selling new Volkswagens to Canadians or anyone who will import them into Canada."
I guess VW US and VW Canada must have come to an agreement that the US dealers can not sell to Canadians so Canadians are stuck buying in Canada. I know of a few people who have recently bought a car in the US and imported back to Canada. With the exchange rate the way it is right now, you can save a lot of money. If you could buy an Eos from a US dealer and bring it back, I have calculated savings of about $6,000 after all duties and fees are paid at the border, plus trucking fees to bring it back.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Eismeer Blue)*

Well, try looking at dealers away from the border areas - they are the ones most likely to know this type of info or are at least more likely to be up to date on these issues.
That said, look at border area dealers who have low mileage CPO (used) vehicles, maybe a demo. There shouldn't be an issue selling you one of these.
JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_Well, try looking at dealers away from the border areas - they are the ones most likely to know this type of info or are at least more likely to be up to date on these issues.
That said, look at border area dealers who have low mileage CPO (used) vehicles, maybe a demo. There shouldn't be an issue selling you one of these.
JJ

I'm sure if you look long and hard you will find a dealer somewhere that will sell you a car, I guess it depends on how far you are willing to travel (or ship) to get what you want.
Interestingly, I was speaking to a friend over the weekend who is looking at buying a Chev diesel truck from accross the line. He said the dealership he was working with told him that _technically_ they were restricted from selling to Canadians, however the inuendo was that he wasn't about to loose a sale and "there were ways to get it done".
Chev and VW are different networks, so it is possible the ramifications from VW are such that a dealer would be less likely to go against the corporate mandate, but this is an indication at least that an over the border sale is still a possibilty, if you are determined enough.
Kevin


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

They have no reason to deny selling you a car based on your nationality. Being in the US right now, I can tell you that is a discriminatory practice that is not legal.
Just go to a dealer directly, nobody will ask were you are from !


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I don't think being from Canada and buying a car here is the problem. I think it is the fact that the car is going back across a national boundary. This may be part of an agreement the dealer signs with VW. What we need is for one of of dealer friends to research this and give us that answer.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_They have no reason to deny selling you a car based on your nationality. Being in the US right now, I can tell you that is a discriminatory practice that is not legal.
Just go to a dealer directly, nobody will ask were you are from !

Perhaps I should have worded that a bit differently.
The dealer indicated they were restricted from knowingly selling to indviduals who intended to transport the vehicle accross the border into Canada. Not specifically restricted from selling to Canadians.
This practice is not new, and is not based on discrimination, but rather market protection for the dealer network. None of the manufacturers want to see Canadian dealerships in financial straights by losing a significant quantity of sales to cross border shopping. 
A few years ago, the shoe was on the other foot. With a low Canadian dollar, US buyers could purchase vehicles (and other merchandise) here at worthwhile savings.
I remember talking to a Ford dealer the year Ford re-introduced the T-Bird. He was saying that US dealers were buying back as many T-Birds as they could from Canadian dealers because demand was so high.
Ford tried to limit this practice by refusing warranty in the US on cars purchased in Canada, but the US dealers could purchase a third party warranty, and still sell the T-Bird at a profit.
The manufactures and importers use tactics such as warranty refusal and stock quotas as "buffers" to discourage cross border shopping. I'm sure if a dealership sells a couple vehicles a year accross the border, it is probably not a big issue. But if the manufacture or importer is aware of a dealership selling a large number of vehicles cross border, they may decide to take some type of disciplinary action against that dealer in order to protect market share of the dealerships in the other market.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 12:37 PM 9-25-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 12:44 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I believe if VW and maybe other manufacturers would treat the U.S. and Canadian markets as one this whole discussion might not be happening. As I recall most of the Canadian population is within a few hundred miles of the border. As long as the vehicle meets pollution and safety issues of both countries it would seem to me that it would make car buying easier and more cost effective. After all we have American car factories in Canada making cars for U.S. sales ( and maybe Canadian sales as well) and simplifying the product line would be profitable.


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Will VW follow?*

At least some are listening.....
Porsche cuts Canadian prices

September 25, 2007 
THE CANADIAN PRESS
Porsche, facing an uprising among its well-heeled and well-informed clientele, said today it is lowering Canadian prices on 2008 models by an average of about eight per cent.
"We cannot ignore our customers and dealers in Canada who can look to the U.S. and recognize a substantial price difference," stated Peter Schwarzenbauer, president of Porsche Cars North America Inc.
Including improvements in equipment, he said, the typical price decrease amounts to 10 per cent.
"We listened to the market and did what is best for our customers in Canada."
Amid outraged tales of prices being higher in Canada than in the U.S. by 30 per cent or more as the Canadian dollar approached parity with the American currency, Porsche said its suggested base retail price for a new Boxster roadster is $58,100, compared with $63,600 for the 2007 model.
A base Cayenne SUV is $55,200, down from $60,100, while a Cayman coupe drops to $63,500 from $69,600 and a 911 Turbo gets marked down to $158,300 from $170,700.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Will VW follow? (Wen2kids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wen2kids* »_At least some are listening.....
Porsche cuts Canadian prices......




Hmmmmm... with Porsche rolling up under the VAG group, one wonders if this trend may continue with other product lines??
At a mere $158K, the 911 is darn near an econobox








Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I believe if VW and maybe other manufacturers would treat the U.S. and Canadian markets as one this whole discussion might not be happening. 

That thought is cetainly not without merit, at least we might get improved color choice, and more options to choose from.
It is even more valid since my understanding is that VWoC is essentially a subsidiary of VWoA anyway.
However, to some degree, it does propagate the "one size fits all" mindset, rather than allowing the importer to tailor the vehicle to a regional market.
How about we throw the floodgates wide open on this one and propose that VW of NA offer up all available options (that meet regulatory requirements) to the entire NA market, thus providing both the dealer network, and the customer, the ability to tailor the vehicle to their regional market and/or personal preference.
Price would continue to be a factor, but there is only so much you can do to when you are dealing with currency exchange rates and government imposed taxes and duties.
I know that for myself personally, what would temp me stateside for a new Eos would be the availability of the 3.2, dynaudio, and bi xenons. A break on the price would be icing on the cake.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 12:46 PM 9-26-2007_


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Will this be enough to make them play fair?*

*$2B lawsuit accuses carmakers of keeping Canadian prices high*
26/09/2007 4:33:40 PM 
Canadian car buyers have been the victims of an illegal plot by automakers to inflate the prices of cars in Canada and discourage cross-border car buying, according to a $2-billion class-action lawsuit.
The suit, filed by the Toronto law firm of Juroviesky and Ricci LLP, accuses the automakers of conspiring "to lessen competition and to unreasonably enhance the price of new cars sold in Canada," according to the statement of claim.
Most of the big North American and Japanese vehicle makers are named as defendants in the suit, along with the Canadian Automobile Dealers Association and its U.S. counterpart, the National Automobile Dealers Association.
The suit was filed on behalf of four Toronto residents who said they paid much more for their vehicles in Canada than identically equipped models in the U.S. The statement of claim alleges that the "price for identical product from U.S sources could be 25 to 35 per cent lower on average than in Canada" after adjusting for the exchange rate.
The suit gives a number of examples of recent large price differences in the same vehicles when the Canadian dollar was trading above 98 cents US:
- A Chrysler Grand Cherokee Laredo that was advertised for $29,215 in the U.S. and $36,215 in Canada
- A Honda Odyssey Minivan that was advertised for $25,645 in the U.S. and $33,333 in Canada
- A Range Rover Sport that was advertised for $58,500 in the U.S. and $78,300 in Canada
The lawsuit covers anyone who bought a vehicle in Canada between August 2005 and August 2007. It requires court approval to get certified as a class action. 
Among other things, the lawsuit alleges that the defendants reduced competition by:
- requiring buyers to agree not to export their vehicles
- failing to honour warranties in Canada if vehicles were bought in the U.S.
- threatening or penalizing dealers who failed to follow the automakers' rules
The statement of claim's allegations have not been proven in court. In addition to $2 billion in general damages, the suit seeks $100 million in punitive damages.
A spokesperson for one of the defendants, the Canadian Automobile Dealers Association, told CBCNews.ca he hasn't seen any documentation and wouldn't comment on the lawsuit's allegations.
With the Canadian dollar near parity with the U.S. greenback, it has become easy to compare prices of similar vehicles on each side of the border.
A survey by automotive consultant Dennis DesRosiers earlier this month showed that the price gaps among smaller cars were not large, but that at the luxury end, Canadians were paying $11,000 to $13,000 more for the same vehicle than U.S. buyers were.
On Tuesday, Porsche became the first automaker to reduce its 2008 Canadian sticker prices to reflect parity. It chopped the price of its Cayenne model by almost $5,000.
"We cannot ignore our customers and dealers in Canada who can look to the U.S. and recognize a substantial price difference," a release from Porsche Cars North America said. 
One of the lawyers who filed the suit was less than impressed by Porsche's action. "Their actions are too little, too late," Henry Juroviesky told CBC News. "I still don't think that their price decrease will account for the differential in absolute economic terms."
Five years ago, when the Canadian dollar was worth 62 cents US, the cross-border price differential was reversed. Canadian car prices then were often thousands of dollars cheaper than U.S. prices, after the exchange rate was factored in.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (Wen2kids)*

Great post Wen2kids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pretty much covers it all.
Kevin


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (just4fun)*

Nice info Wen2kids.








I wonder why in the USA, everything seems to be so much cheaper, and even here in Australia, although our dollar has risen substantially the past few months against the USD, and the AUD has also improved a little against the EURO, prices here have not gone down. Even the options, such as the xenons are $2,000 AUD here, which is currently equivalent to $1,800 USD (but in the USA, xenons are selling for around $1,100 AUD).
Correct me if I'm wrong please.
It seems all nations outside of the USA pay a lot more. What's going on?














Are the options the same as they are elsewhere in the World?
So, I hope the lawsuit works out for the Canadians.
Another point... does the USA and Canada have a free-trade agreement? If so, prices should be the same or thereabouts.


----------



## Wen2kids (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (Dime-a-Dozen)*

Well I hope market force will win eventually. It has been a hot topic for debate in Canada, with our currency strengthened by 20% vs. USD in the last few months. The manufacturers are still coming up with lame excuses to keep the prices high, but I don't think that will hold for long. Interestingly, it's already end of Oct but most manufacturers still have yet to release their 2008 pricing. My theory is that they will lower the price but have to wait to clear up any remaining 2007 inventory first. I hope I am right, but I am certainly not going to buy my new EOS until I get a fair price.
P.S. We do have a North American Free Trade Agreement in place, but that mostly just eliminates import duty for goods manufactured within North America (Canada, US and Mexico). Doesn't really govern retail pricing, and certainly doesn't apply to the EOS which is built in Spain.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (Wen2kids)*

The car makers have a real problem on their hands right now and they're really stuck. Here's their dilemma:
They have tens of thousands of lease customers with set lease-end values. Lowering prices on new cars causes the value of a used model to also go down by a similar factor, thus putting them under water at turn-in time. This can quickly add up to a huge sum.
Now some have hedges on this and/or insurance, but even if its something of a financial wash, there's still the stigma that every driver of their used models feels when their car is all of a sudden worth way less than they thought that it was. 
Then there's the issue that the climb that we've seen the dollar go thru could go the other way back down and then they'd be stuck coming back to raise prices again. They want to see some stability before this type of committment to changing prices. To us that's weeks to months, to them that several quarters at least, not just 2 or 3.
Finally, if sales don't drop then why cut prices.....just hold your nose on the furor and keep cashing the cheques and shipping cars. They're really only going to change when sales truly drop - or - a first mover on price jumps in and takes share. 
My bet, no real significant changes on 2008 MSRP however, promotional packages/incentives will come out. They'll try to "protect" their current price-points as long as possible.


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (Canadian Lurker)*

I think a Free Trade Agreement should be in place, just like in the EU and amongst our Asian partners here in Australia. I think we're getting some sort of free trade agreement between Canada and the USA sometime in the future? Need to confirm.
Canadian Lurker, I think if any car manufacturer dropped its price by even say 5%, there would be many complaints from current car owners who bought in the past year or so.
As inflation rises, possibly the prices will stay (and in the USA, they have to increase due to their dollar performing not very well... anyway, I think the USA pricing is too cheap. I cannot believe how cheap cars are in the USA. You see many posts of people from there owning 2 or 3 cars.







We can only dream to own more than 1 car (unless both are cheap)).
Not sure about the lease agreements.
If the car keeps selling, then there is no reason for VW to drop the prices. As you pointed out, possibly the options will drop in price.
Nevertheless, I think the optioning prices here in Australia are too excessive. I am not ordering an Eos with the Dynaudio, Bi-xenon headlights, wind-break and alarm because I will have to pay another $5,300 AUD approx!

















_Modified by Dime-a-Dozen at 7:52 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## larocca_x (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (Dime-a-Dozen)*

Hey guys, my Girlfriend is interested in an EOS and we decided to pick one up in the US. New preferrably.
I called one location and the same story will not sell new (will not honor warranty story) only used.
I called another further down south and no problem, you have cash I'll sell you what you want.
My girlfriend called VW Canada and I did also today to confirm.
I clarified with the lady at VW that I wanted to bring back an EOS 2008 brand new off the lot. Will I get warranty. She said yes, you just have to Provide the VIN / Bill of sale and recall list or letter of some sort.
And then within 7-10 days my car would be registered in Canada and full warranty. I clarified with her a few times, you sure about this she checked and put me on hold, and yes for both the 2.0T and VR6 model.
The EOS is not on the inadmissable list of VW's on the http://www.riv.ca site but I wanted to confirm so I called RIV and VW and both said no problem to bring the car into Canada with no modifications either.
I asked her why the one dealer in the US said they cannot sell me a new car and one said yes. She was sure why he would have said that.
So I think at the moment it's just a matter of finding a dealer that will sell you a new EOS.
I'm going to keep calling to see who has the car we need.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (larocca_x)*

On the news this morning they reported that several large retailers in Canada are lowering prices on certain goods in response to the strength of the C$ against the US$.
Chrysler annouced they are ramping up rebates and incentives and cutting lease rates.
This is all an effort to keep Canadian shoppers on this side of the border.
It wil be interesting to see if, and how quickly, other auto makers follow Chryslers lead.
Kevin


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Will this be enough to make them play fair? (just4fun)*

The retailers are lowering prices because the exchange rate is in their favor and they don't want business going to the US.
Chrysler is changing their incentives mainly because they are not making money/sales. They are also laying off workers and looking at closing factories here. if other auto makers have the same economic issues as Chrysler, I'm sure they will do the same.
I don't think there is a discrimination issue here just a matter of business economics. Yes there are inequities but I think there will be some leveling if current economic trends. On this side of the border there is a strong belief that we are headed toward a recession. Pricing of articles bought here will go lower and if you are frustrated now, just wait..



_Modified by cb391 at 12:12 PM 11-1-2007_


----------

